# Adjusting Bullet truss rod, Can't tighten any more.



## JRPark (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi,

I have a fender bullet-style truss rod on my guitar, bullet nut at the headstock and a slotted, one at the heel.

I think I've run out of threading at the head and can't turn the bullet anymore to straighten the neck (still too much relief). I'm wondering if I can still adjust at the heel or if running out of thread means I can't tighten anymore on either side?

Thank you.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

You could try shimming behind the bullet nut with washers.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm not familiar with a two ended adjuster truss rod, Sounds to me to be unusual to have an adjuster at both ends. 
I have a maple neck LP, thick/hefty and similarly, I was near fearful force required to get it back. I didn't want to risk stripping it, I put it across two chairs and put my knee on it to so that I could better feel if there was thread left on the rod, while more easily snugging the nut. Being so old I think there was some debris/oxidation making it stiffer than need be. I worked it with some liquid wrench. 

In your case, I'd want to know how much thread each end is holding. You might also take the bullet off and see if you can thread a bolt into it so you can measure how deep it's threaded too. ( strings off first ). Count turns 'till its off so you know how deep. ( Or poke a bent pin town the top to feel for threads in the bullet, and depth to the top of the rod. ) 
While that's off , give the bottom 1 turn either way, but watch for the top of the rod, which shouldn't be expected to turn. 
If you tighten the base one additional turn from where it was, pulling the rod down, will give you one additional turn of clearance at the top to tighten the bullet. 
Flip-side, loosening the bottom, and tapping it inward might make more thread at the top. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## JRPark (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks! yes I think I will try the adding washers method. Seems the best bet. I guess I was also wondering if turning it at the heal end would add threading to the bullet end, but I don't think that's how Truss rods work... Nor would that fix my problem, haha. But, maybe if I've maxed out the thread on the one side I can still tighten a little more on the other.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have never seen, nor heard of a truss rod being adjustable at both ends. Nor going the length that would be required to have such an adjustment method. Something is not right in this situation.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have never seen, nor heard of a truss rod being adjustable at both ends. Nor going the length that would be required to have such an adjustment method. Something is not right in this situation.


Agreed,I've never heard of it either,Bi-Flex rods yes but none that adjust from both ends .



JRPark said:


> I have a fender bullet-style truss rod on my guitar, bullet nut at the headstock and a slotted, one at the heel.
> 
> .


OP , What kind of guitar is it ?


----------

